# Hello Everyone!



## mbrew180

I am Lys. I am 34 years old and I have decided to become a single mother by choice using donor sperm. I am going to start off trying some at-home ICI cycles and see how that goes for now. I found these forums years ago when I started my journey to becoming a CNM and learning all I could about TTC, pregnancy, etc, and doing personal research on fertility awareness methods (though for avoiding at the time). I am so happy to have come back and this time for my own TTC journey.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back to BabyandBump :)


----------



## CherryOl

Hello! Nice to meet you!


----------



## dominican

Hi, glad to meet you.


----------



## practition

Hello, nice to meet you.


----------

